# mergulho suprido pela superfície/autônomo



## William Stein

Could somebody please check this translation?:

A técnica de mergulho suprido pela superfície será sempre empregada, exceto em casos especiais onde as próprias condições de segurança indiquem ser mais apropriada a técnica de mergulho autônomo, sendo esta apoiada por uma embarcação miúda. 
 
The snorkeling technique shall always be used except in special cases in which the specific safety requirements indicate that scuba-diving would be more appropriate, in which case it will be supported by a small ship (???)


----------



## uchi.m

O que vem depois de _embarcação miúda_?


----------



## William Stein

uchi.m said:


> O que vem depois de _embarcação miúda_?


 
Os umbilicais ou linhas de vida serão sempre afixados a cintas adequadas e que possam suportar o peso do mergulhador e dos equipamentos.​*2.10.6 *A entrada e saída dos mergulhadores no meio líquido será sempre facilitada com o uso de cestas, convés ao nível de água ou escadas rígidas.


----------



## Ana ElSy

William Stein said:


> Could somebody please check this translation?:
> 
> 
> The snorkeling technique shall always be used*,* except in special cases*,* in which the specific safety requirements indicate that scuba-diving would be more appropriate, in which* case it will be supported by a small ship (???)


 
* maybe you should choose another term in order to avoid duplicate


----------



## William Stein

I just fell asleep and figured out the first part when I woke up. It's not really snorkeling, it means:

A técnica de mergulho suprido pela superfície será sempre empregada, exceto em casos especiais onde as próprias condições de segurança indiquem ser mais apropriada a técnica de mergulho autônomo, sendo esta apoiada por uma embarcação miúda. 


The technique of supplying compressed air/gas from the surface (through tubes) should always be used except in cases in which the safety requirements indicate that diving with self-contained breathing systems would be more appropriate....

I still have no idea what they mean by the last part, though.

I just reached a passage that explains the last section, too (2.10.13 of www.mte.gov.br/legislacao/normas_regulamentadoras/nr_15.pdf) The "embarcação miúda" means a sino aberto (wet bell) or sino de mergulho (dry bell)


----------



## Ana ElSy

I found this and this

 I did not see your _edit..._


----------



## William Stein

Ana ElSy said:


> I found this and this
> 
> I did not see your _edit..._


 
See my edit and you will see the light my child... (just kidding!). Those are very helpful references, especially the first one with _*Surface-supplied air diving, and SCUBA diving* (I didn't know that SCUBA meant Self-Contained Underwater Breathing Apparatus). _


----------



## Ana ElSy

William Stein said:


> _(I didn't know that SCUBA meant Self-Contained Underwater Breathing Apparatus). _


 
Neither do I...


----------



## anaczz

William Stein said:


> I just reached a passage that explains the last section, too (2.10.13 of www.mte.gov.br/legislacao/normas_regulamentadoras/nr_15.pdf) The "embarcação miúda" means a sino aberto (wet bell) or sino de mergulho (dry bell)



Acha? Não me parece que esses sinos possam ser chamados embarcações. Na minha opinião eles se referem a um barco de apoio, uma lancha ou coisa assim.



William Stein said:


> _I didn't know that SCUBA meant Self-Contained Underwater Breathing Apparatus). _


Nem eu, também!


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> The "embarcação miúda" means a sino aberto (wet bell) or sino de mergulho (dry bell)


 
Também não me parece e não consegui tirar essa conclusão do texto. Seria um uso muito estranho para o termo '_miúdo', _que habitualmente significa_ 'pequeno',_ de tamanho reduzido.


----------



## Ana ElSy

Hello everybody 

- embarcação miúda = vessel

here and here and here


----------



## Archimec

Veja descrição neste glossário:http://www.brmar.com.br/frame_diario.html


----------



## William Stein

Hi everybody, 

You're all probably right, the "vessel" is probably a little boat 
*Liveboating:* The practice of supporting a surfaced-supplied air or mixed gas diver from a vessel which is underway. 

I'm just going to call it a "small vessel" although "embarcação miúda" might be an attempt to translate "boat"


----------



## Ana ElSy

William Stein said:


> I'm just going to call it a "small vessel" although "embarcação miúda" might be an attempt to translate "boat"


 
Hi there

Just to add that when I read this source I've notticed that that are different references to _vessel _and _small boat_

I think that 'understanding' might be better than 'translanting word-by-word', in ths case. I believe that _míuda_ refers to the size of a vessel when compared for instance, to a tanker or an aircraft carrier.

I think that 'small' is not that necessary. Although, you are the one who has the last word


----------



## William Stein

Ana ElSy said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> I think that 'small' is not that necessary.


 
Why did they add the word "miúdo" then?


----------



## Ana ElSy

William Stein said:


> Why did they add the word "miúdo" then?


 
Do site do Archimec:


*NAVIO*
_Navio e nau designam, em geral, embarcações de porte maior, é bastante comum ainda ouvirmos falar de bote, inflável e etc, que apesar de também pertencerem à família das embarcações, são consideradas embarcações miúdas, quase sempre a serviço das maiores e que não tem mais do que 5 metros de comprimento._

On the other hand (from my previous surces):

_- Bandeira Alfa de sinalização internacional - Designa um barco engajado em uma operação de mergulho com manobrabilidade restrita [1] _

_- *Liveboating:*_ The practice of supporting a surfaced-supplied air or mixed gas diver from a vessel which is underway. 



I belive that the Portuguese version is more detailed. However, I am not sure if the English definition would sound 'natural' if one uses _small vessel_. You may specify, by writing a comment for instance.


----------



## englishmania

Por outro lado, Ana, o dicionário define vessel como _a large boat or a ship_. Será que se adequa a _embarcação miúda_?





> São consideradas embarcações miúdas todos os barcos de lazer de       tamanho inferior ou igual a cinco metros.





> EMBARCAÇÕES  MIÚDAS (comprimento até 5 metros com qualquer potência de motor, ou  comprimento menor que 8 metros e motor com potência até 30HP).





> Há, também, botes, chalanas, dingues, infláveis, etc que, apesar de também pertencerem a família das embarcações, são *embarcações miúdas*, quase sempre a serviço das maiores e que não tem mais do que 5m (15 pés.<) e obedecem a sua regulamentação própria e mais simples.



I know nothing about boats.


----------



## Ana ElSy

englishmania said:


> Por outro lado, Ana, o dicionário define vessel como _a large boat or a ship_. Será que se adequa a _embarcação miúda_?
> .


 
Exatamente. É por isso que eu penso que traduzir ao pé da letra talvez não seja a melhor opção aqui. Os documentos que li (I second you: I know nothing about boats ) mencionan sempre _vessel_  para este tipo de operação de mergulho a queo William se referiu. Eu acredito que o doc em português é mais detalhado, e talvez o melhor seja colocar uma observação, nota de rodapé etc


----------



## William Stein

Ana ElSy said:


> Do site do Archimec:
> 
> 
> _embarcações miúdas, quase sempre a serviço das maiores e que não tem mais do que 5 metros de comprimento._
> 
> 
> _- *Liveboating:*_ The practice of supporting a surfaced-supplied air or mixed gas diver from a vessel which is underway.
> .


 
There's a huge difference between a boat and a ship, so it's important to know whether it's enough to have a little boat accompany the diver or whether a whole ship is required. It's true that they use the world "vessel" by itself in the definition of "liveboating", but I think it's because the term "liveboating" makes it clear that it refers to a boat.
The term "small vessel" sounds fine to me, but you have to consider that nobody uses the word "vessel" in ordinary speech, it's a term of legalese designed to cover any possible kind of watercraft (another word of legalese that nobody ever uses colloquially).


----------



## Ana ElSy

As I mentioned before, you are the one who has the last word.


----------



## William Stein

Ana ElSy said:


> As I mentioned before, you are the one who has the last word.


 
No, it's really my wife, but she doesn't speak Portuguese!


----------



## Ana ElSy

William Stein said:


> No, it's really my wife, but she doesn't speak Portuguese!


 
There's this joke :

*husband* - I am the one who has the last word at home!

_At home....._

*wife* - Go wash the dishes!
*husband*- Yes, sweetheart......



PS: Sorry, again, Vanda......


----------



## William Stein

Ana ElSy said:


> There's this joke :
> 
> *husband* - I am the one who has the last word at home!
> 
> _At home....._
> 
> *wife* - Go wash the dishes!
> *husband*- Yes, sweetheart......
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Not to that point, fortunately, but it's a funny joke.


----------

